# ARRRRMY Training Sir!



## RA0513

This is going to be my first log I do on Anasci! What you can expect? No BS, no lies, going to lay it all out there. I tried a year and a half ago to prep for a show, no coach, I had no idea what I was doing. Wasn’t 100% on the diet but was still progressing.  An unexpected suicide of one of my deployment buddies last year blindsided me and my diet and training just weren’t there. I withdrew from the Midwest Gladiator. Then I had a couple surgeries, septum and a temporal migraine surgery this past March. I didn’t lift until this past June and also ate pretty much whatever I wanted. My metabolism is very high which is a good thing and I didn’t really gain any weight but definitely some body fat. People asked me if I was sick and I looked skinny, that was probably from not working out and just doing the basic Dr. prescribed TRT. I was a little productive and finally got my bachelors in health and wellness and my PT certificate. I still have the itch to try and compete but this time I am not fucking around, I just hired a coach and my mind is clear, I feel good both mentally and physically, 1st time in a long time. My kids are finally  in grade school, I am retired[emoji51] so I have the time it takes to do this. My stats as of this morning 
5’’9
180.5
43 yo
I’ll try to put up a picture from 2 weeks ago. I was 5 lbs lighter but from the beginning of Aug I shed 1% BF and am down to 16.5. I start working with my coach starting in late October. Going to be working with AJ Sims. I had a great talk with him and we are going to put together a great plan for getting me ready for my 1st  local Masters show around March, April timeframe. In the meantime I’m going to continue doing Fortitude training and trying to shed some more BF before Oct. He wants me to be under 15 at a minimum. I like AJ because he gets his clients peeled and conditioned for s show. Even with people that aren’t genetic freaks, if you come in super conditioned and gave it 100%, good things are bound to happen and that’s what I plan on doing. The log won’t be updated that often at first but as time goes in I will Log more. I’m going to be very detailed with my training, diet and weight. 
As far as gear, for now I’m not changing anything, I’ve been on 200mg of Test Cyp a week for about 9 months now. About a week and a half ago I added LGD to the mix and am doing 8 mg on workout days and 5 on off days. Diet is still not dialed in but I’ve been eating better these last few weeks. I guess I’m going to stop doing my food challenges. I’ve eaten a 2 lb burger recently and split a 40$ quarter pounder and 2 Lg fries with one of my buddies. We posted that on YouTube, it was kind of fun but that was fun while it lasted. I guess it’s good to know I can eat a lot, I’m pretty sure I’ll be having to eat a lot of healthy foods soon. My appetite has always been really good. That’s it for now... and let’s see where this takes me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

When does the coach come into play? Can you tell us about him and the type of training he leans towards?


----------



## RA0513

My coaching with AJ starts in October. He has no spots open until then so it was wait a bit for him or find someone else. He is known for getting his guys peeled and conditioned and wants all of his clients not to be out-conditioned. He is going to give me a diet but will make changes after a month. Since neither of us ever worked together before he has to see how I respond to food and gear and then make changes accordingly. Going to try the least amount of gear until I don’t grow then adjust. I was very open about my issues with PTSD and TBI so we already established that EQ will never be in the picture. Not sure of exactly what kind of training splits he’ll give me but I have seen some of his YouTube videos and it looks like he puts his guys thorough he’ll and from what I seen a lot of legs and back. But I won’t know any of that stuff till late October. I need to lose some BF by then. Not going to be a problem for me I’ve already lost 1% and want to be no more than 15, but my goal is 14% in mid October. So my Fortitude training continues 
And speaking of that it was muscle rounds for legs today 
Hack squats 4x6 230
Leg press 4x6 540
Seated calf raise 3x20 135
Leg extensions 4x6 195
Lying ham curls 4x6 130
Feeling better about my legs as this Fortitude training goes on, I’m essentially working legs 3xs a week, same as upper body, I’ve never done legs more than once a week and now that I’m doing it more I’m liking it more and more (if that makes sense) Arms and back tomorrow, then I take 2 days off and that will complete my first month and then 2 more weeks of the blast phase 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Is this AJ Morris?


----------



## RA0513

Concreteguy said:


> Is this AJ Morris?





AJ Sims
Cement Factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Going to use a mild fat burner for a month or so. I’m going to put up the supplement list of the 2 different products, could someone give their opinion on which one! I’m leaning towards Evogen Lipocide IR but maybe I’m missing something 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

RA0513 said:


> AJ Sims
> Cement Factory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have heard they produce incredible prep results. And they do it consistently. GOOD FOR YOU! Hope your not bashful about gear bro...…..lol


----------



## Concreteguy

You may want to hit up Elvia about his choices for fat burners? He seams to know a lot in this area.


----------



## d2r2ddd

wished i could retire @ 43 .....


----------



## RA0513

Very confused on my BF% Mid to late July when I checked my BF% it was 17. I checked it beginning of August, down to 16. I checked it today it said 12.9. I have been on LGD 4033 did 2 weeks but I’m not buying it that i shed 3%. I have been training hard, eating better as well but I’m skeptical it’s 12.9. I put in all the info correct, just puzzled, I’m going to keep going with that I’m somewhere in the 15s. Today I added a mild OTC fat burner which I will use for a month. 
Felt good doing my upper body muscle rounds today 
All movements are 4x6 except my ab work 
Deadlifts 215
Bench 205
Bicep curl 50 each arm 
Skull crusher 55
Shoulder press (machine) 115
Since I switched to a life fitness machine tocso my shoulders I can put up more weight. I did everything with full reps and sets next time I’m going to raise everything by 10 lbs except the bicep curls, I had a rough time doing the last set but that was my last exercise. Off for 2 so o can recover, 1st month of Fortitude complete!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Get a skin caliber. Those scale "hold the handle" things never work right. I found that taking pics is the best way.


----------



## RA0513

Did my load phase the past 2 days and today was upper body.  Nothing new really, tomorrow off and then muscle rounds, going to go up in weight on everything!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Today was muscle round for legs, didn’t update my load days but will my muscle rounds. Today was legs and I went up in every exercise, kind of proud of myself, Fortitude has taught me to appreciate leg days 

Hack squats 4x6 270
Leg press 4x6 590
Seated calf raise 3x20 160
Leg extensions 4x6 210
Lying ham curls 4x6 140
Tomorrow arms 
[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

Buy bronkaide with caffeine tabs


----------



## Sully

RA0513 said:


> I was very open about my issues with PTSD and TBI so we already established that EQ will never be in the picture.



Ok, I’ll show my ignorance here. What’s the link between PTSD/TBI and EQ? This is something I’m completely unaware of. I had my own struggles with PTSD, but not TBI, when I returned from deployment. I can’t say that EQ has ever given me any issues outside of really exacerbating my IBS-C. This one has my interest peaked.


----------



## RA0513

Sully said:


> Ok, I’ll show my ignorance here. What’s the link between PTSD/TBI and EQ? This is something I’m completely unaware of. I had my own struggles with PTSD, but not TBI, when I returned from deployment. I can’t say that EQ has ever given me any issues outside of really exacerbating my IBS-C. This one has my interest peaked.





The lines are blurry from the symptoms of PTSD and TBI with regards to memory loss, anxiety etc. They diagnosed me with multi trauma because they aren’t even sure what’s causing what. EQ gives some people anxiety but some don’t have any symptoms like that al all. Just from my personal experience I was fine with 2 weeks of 300mg/week but was told I wouldn’t get anything out of it with less than 600 a week, I bumped it up and a couple weeks later I started getting really anxious and nervous and having weird thoughts, not suicidal but just bad thoughts popped up in my head l, I discontinued it and within a week started feeling back to normal again. So now I don’t even want to take a chance. The bad thing is I have at least 4 unopened vials that are sitting in my closet [emoji23] I have at least tried every steroid except Var and Winny and none made me feel quite like that, never a problem with Tren but I’ve never done anything higher than 200/week. I may just being to cautious but  I just didn’t like the way I felt when I was at 600a week, I see some people do 900-1000, wouldn’t be my cup of tea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Today’s workout was lightning fast. I had a half hour and went at it like an assassin. I had s dr appt at the VA today for my Botox injections on my head for my migraines. It’s 32 shots on various areas all over my head and by my traps.  I needed to do my workout today because the next 2 days my head hurts a little. I had to substitute deadlifts for pulldowns because of my time restraint but I did go up in everything from last week 
Bench 4x6 215
Pulldowns 4x6 160
Dips 4x10
Machine shoulder press 4x6 140
Bicep curls. 1 arm 4x6 50
Very happy with this first month and some change, I can already see a little difference... muscle memory kicking in, I’ve been on the gym 4 days a week for 5 weeks now and the diet is steadily getting better. I’ve cut down the soda and candy quite a bit. 1 soda a day and if I have my night cravings for sugar I have a banana or an apple or some popcorn and not starburst or gummy bears or stuff like that. I think this alone will help our in the long run and once later October comes I’ll be on the diet that my coach writes up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinetix

This is a strong point and using the mirror instead of a scale is the way to do this. You will be building muscle and burning fat. 



Concreteguy said:


> Get a skin caliber. Those scale "hold the handle" things never work right. I found that taking pics is the best way.


----------



## RA0513

Last week of blast phase then do a short cruise phase than back to blast. Happy with my progress so far and in 2 weeks its time to put up my 1st progress pic. Looking for small things not anything big, but I would like some feedback, harder to tell myself, the more eyes the better. Next blast phase will be all about maintaining strength and cutting a little more BF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO

Concreteguy said:


> I have heard they produce incredible prep results. And they do it consistently. GOOD FOR YOU! Hope your not bashful about gear bro...…..lol



I heard the same so I added him on social media and it's client after client coming in hard and shredded so he obviously knows what he is doing. I also heard he likes high gear so I hope RA0153 is ready


----------



## AGGRO

psych said:


> Buy bronkaide with caffeine tabs



Simple but effective :yeahthat:


----------



## RA0513

Leg day and last of my 6 week blast of Fortitude. Breezes through it and that was the problem, I could of face so much more and didn’t. I stayed the same in everything from last week, could’ve gotten at least 50 more pounds on the leg press and 25-30 pounds on the hack squat. Good thing that I’m getting stronger but bad on me that I didn’t push myself more this week  Next week during my cruise week I will adjust and push a little more weight. Going to put up a progress pic later this week. I have been getting comments from my wife and family that I look a little bigger and my wife doesn’t usually stroke my ego as much so to hear her say that I might be on to something!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

6 weeks complete. Really good way to get back in the routine these last six weeks and saw a lot of progress as far as pushing the weight.
Bench 4x6 215
Deadlifts 4x6 225
Shoulder press machine 4x6 180
Dips 4x10 
Bicep curl 4x6 50 lbs each arm 
Abs
Going to do some cardio next week and only 2 life days for next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Only lifting 2 days this week, it’s cruise week, not going to do the 2 weeks  just 1 but also add 3 days of cardio in.
Legs
Hack squats 4x6 270
Leg press 4x6 630
Seated calf raises 3x20 140
Leg extensions 4x6 210
Lying ham curls 4x6 140
Cardio Tuesday , upper body Wednesday so that will be my next update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Let’s hope this goes up... this is exactly a month apart, from what I see I look a little fuller but still have a little gut. I am not dieting yet but  this is all just training regularly... anyone have thoughts comments, criticisms?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Back to the grind, my cruise week was good, took it easy now it’s time to kill it again. 
Leg load day and arm pump day, opposite tomorrow. Go Bears!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Load phase for arms 
Leg day pump 
Deadlift 1x10 225
Bench 1x10 205
1 arm bicep curl 1x10 55
Dips 1x15
Machine shoulder press 1x10 140
Off tomorrow, going to install 2 toilets in the house, it could go well or I might be calling s plumber halfway though wish me luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Muscle round leg day, I really pushed it today, legs are already red and feel like they’re on fire.

Hack squats 4x6 370
Leg press 4x6 430
Seated calves 3x20  160
Leg extensions 4x8 210( going up to 225 4x6 next time)
Lying ham curls 4x6 140
Upper body tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Felt great today for upper body workout, went up in most everything Dead Lodge I’ll go up 10 lbs next week
Deadlifts 4x6 225
Bench 4x6 225
Bicep curl 1 arm 55 pounds 
Dips 4x10 
Seated lateral  raises 4 x10 90
Abs
Off tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Last 2 days have been load phase
Today was arms and went like this 
Bench 1x10 215
Seated rows 1x10 160
Barbell bicep curls 1x10 100
Dips 1x20
Abs
And did the high rep 1 set on legs 
I started taking Evogen Lipocide IR on Monday, liking it better than the Blade pills I was taking. About 1 more month and I start my journey with my new coach. Tomorrow I’m going to do muscle round for legs, go to the VA for my dr appt and get my lithium levels checked with bloods so off day on Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Muscle round leg day, I finished my workout in maybe 45 minutes if that got to my VA appt, did my bloodwork and left.
Hack squats 4x8 320
Leg press 4x8 640
Seated calve raises 3x20 160
Leg extensions 4x8 210
Lying ham curls 4x8 140
Went up a little bit with the leg press and squats by 10 pounds. Felt good and I’ll be bs k at it Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Today was muscle round arm,upper body 
Bench 4x6 225
Deadlifts 4x6 235
Abs
Shoulder press machine 4x6 160
Dips 4x12
1 arm bicep curls 4x6 55
Just going to update on muscle round days until I start things up with AJ toward the end of October



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

RA0513 said:


> Hack squats 4x8 320
> Leg press 4x8 640
> Seated calve raises 3x20 160
> Leg extensions 4x8 210
> Lying ham curls 4x8 140
> k



Muscle round of 8 sets of 4 ??


----------



## RA0513

d2r2ddd said:


> Muscle round of 8 sets of 4 ??





No 4 sets of 8, did I put that wrong? Have I been putting it wrong all along?  I write all my updates on here when I take a dump, maybe TMI, but if gives me something to do[emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Muscle rounds upper body 
Deadlifts 4x6 225
Bench 4x6 225
Shoulder press machine 4x6 140
Dips 4x10 
1 arm seated bicep curls 55lbs  4x6
I think the only thing I will change for next week is the dips and put a 25 lb weight on me 
Coaching session with AJ inching closer, 2 more weeks, I have been taking the Evogen  Lipocide and I must say it works well. I sweat my ass off even if I’m just walking around outside for a period of time, post workouts I’m a sweaty mess!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

wow! !  deadlift for MRs !!:headbang:


----------



## RA0513

Did my muscle rounds yesterday and today, today was legs. I didn’t change any weights from the week before so everything was the same. Wednesday or early Thursday I will get my diet, training and supplement protocol from AJ. I’m going to eat kind of shitty this weekend, ain’t gonna lie. I know what’s in store for me the next 6 months. On another note it’s slightly raining, snowing, hailing , partial sunshine, thunder and lightning and winds in excess of 40 mph all in the span of an hour. Sometimes I question my sanity of living in Chicago area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Did my last Fortitude training for a while. The workouts will be a bit different for the next 6 months. Going to train calves 3xs a week, 15 min cardio 5x a week before working out Abs 5xs a week and then back and bis, chest and tris, shoulders and some leg and just legs another day. For my diet dorm AJ, very reasonable, I need to get a food scale this weekend, going to do everything exactly how he laid it out. Lots of OTC supps, a lot of stuff for gut health such as ultra flora restore and some others, some liver aids, kidney supps, and half of them I already have.  On my end I have to eat, train, sleep and listen. Starting on Monday, I have to go shopping for some stuff this weekend and grill some chicken on Sunday for 3 or 4 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RA0513

Today I started my new diet and training, will take some time to get used to for sure but it went pretty smoothly. Waking up and drinking 16 oz Alkaline water with a 1/2 squeezed lemon and a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar. Faster cardio for 15 minutes, Diet is 6 oz chicken twice a day breakfast is peppers, onions 4 oz of 96% lean ground beef and 2 whole cage free eggs, bone broth 2xs a day, 6 oz lean ground beef with 5oz of sauerkraut, kimchi, will switch off. Egg whites with a slice of avocado last meal.
Did Back and biceps today, took a little longer than normal, but it probably be  like this for a few weeks until I get used to the workout. 
Started off with wide grip pull-ups 3 sets of, pulldowns 4x12 140, wide grip seated rows 4x10 120, rack chins 2 sets till failure
Biceps were a circuit standing cable curls, preacher curls, standing barbell curls, standing DB hammer curls 15,12,10,8, those really made me work, was gassed after, tomorrow going to do legs and Wednesday off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

